# Can you freeze crickets?



## Runaway987 (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm sorry if it is a no brainer, i have no invert experience but thats (hopefully) all changing soon 

Just wondering how you store 50 crickets when your pet doesnt want 8 a day ???  :? 


Again sorry if its a dumb ass question.

Please if you have nothing constructive to write dont waste your time.


Thanks gang.


Runaway


----------



## Highlander (Jun 4, 2004)

I am not shure if scorpions would go for dead prey.If yours do though you could always just get those can-o-crickets that zoo-med sells.I think that if you froze your own crickets and let them thaw they might be very unapealing to the scorp.


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry i wasnt clear at all, my fault.

My girl friend seems to think that you might be able to freeze crickets then thaw them and they will survive the process.

Yay or Nay ???


----------



## Highlander (Jun 4, 2004)

Its pretty unlikely that they would survive but, lets get some opinions more opinions on this one.


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 4, 2004)

My thoughts exactly.

Hmmm any takers?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 4, 2004)

I've seen a scorpion frozen in a block of ice be thawed out and live, but crickets?.


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 4, 2004)

They would have to be frozen very fast.  A regular freezer would kill them before completely freezing them.


----------



## Tim R. (Jun 4, 2004)

I can tell ya when my tarantula collection was getting out of hand  I had a ton of slings. I would freeze 100 or so pinheads at a time. The slings loved them, they would hit them as soon as they hit the soil. They would not revive after thawing, but the slings didn't seem to mind. Did they lose any nutritional value...? Maybe, I only did it a few times.


----------



## suprman1986 (Jun 4, 2004)

I dont know about crickets but me and my sisters used to take rollie pollies by the hundreds and freeze'm and when we'd thaw them with a magnify glass i'd say about half of them had lived... and the rollie pollies would have been frozen for about a week to 2


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, they did use some kind of quick-freeze, it was on a nature program about arachnids back in the late '80's if I remember right.


----------



## webspinner (Jun 4, 2004)

I know that there is one sp. :?  of cricket that can be frozen and then thawed back to life, but I don't remember the sp..


----------



## Tim R. (Jun 4, 2004)

Yea, I saw a video clip on a scorp show a couple of weeks ago, they had a scorp froze in a block of ice. The ice was thawed with a small propane torch and the scorp crawled right out.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 4, 2004)

That's the one!, what show was it?.


----------



## Tim R. (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry, I can't remember the name at the moment. I believe it was on the Natinal geographic channel about two weeks ago. In fact I believe I posted that the show was on at the time. It was a show about scorpions and snakes. The first 30 minutes was snakes, then the scorps.


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow thats interestng,  you would imagine anything that could survive extreme temperatures could be frozen and thawed out again.  If they can't survive extreme temperatures then a quick freeze could do the job as well.


----------



## biznacho (Jun 5, 2004)

Feeder crickets can be stored very cold and then warmed back to life.  I know from experience.  We buy feeder crickets for fishing bait sometimes.  Store 'em in a small kritter keeper tossed in with the soda's and sandwiches.  Let 'em sit in the sun and they start moving again.  Only one or two die this way.  But we only ever keep them like that for 6 hours at most.  I don't know about keeping them cold for a week at a time though, could be to long for them.

biznacho


----------

